# The map which covers the whole area



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what the Finnish word for "cover" as in the map which covers the whole Helsinki, not just the tourist area.

"Kartta joka peittää koko Helsinki" (?)

And how can I ask for such a map?

"Saisinko kartta joka peittää koko Helsinki, ei vain turisti-alue?" (?)


----------



## AutumnOwl

I think "_näytää_" (shows) is a better word than "_peittää_" as it can be interpreted as "hides".


----------



## kirahvi

My suggestions: 

Saisinko kartan, jossa näkyy koko Helsinki?
Saisinko kartan, joka kattaa koko Helsingin?


----------



## sakvaka

kirahvi said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> Saisinko kartan, josta näkyy koko Helsinki?
> Saisinko kartan, joka kattaa koko Helsingin?
> + Saisinko kartan koko Helsingistä / koko Helsingin alueesta?



I'd use elative here. Inessive would sound too English or Swedish (eg. ... _där man kan se hela staden_).


----------



## kirahvi

Interesting. I don't think I'd ever use _josta_ here. I'd use elative only in constructions, where I'm looking through something, like _ikkunasta näkyy puita_, _avaimenreiästä näkyy punainen nojatuoli_ and so on.

_Kartasta näkee koko Helsingin.
Kartassa näkyy koko Helsinki.
_
These two sound ok to me, but _kartasta näkyy koko Helsinki_ sounds off.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

kirahvi said:


> Interesting. I don't think I'd ever use _josta_ here. I'd use elative only in constructions, where I'm looking through something, like _ikkunasta näkyy puita_, _avaimenreiästä näkyy punainen nojatuoli_ and so on.
> 
> _Kartasta näkee koko Helsingin.
> Kartassa näkyy koko Helsinki.
> _
> These two sound ok to me, but _kartasta näkyy koko Helsinki_ sounds off.


I go along with you. I would actually prefer _Karta*lla* näkyy koko Helsinki._ In the old days people used to say _Paavo Nurmi juoksi Suomen maailmankarta*lle*._


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

You all left EVOOs "ei vain turisti-alue?" out of your considerations, but if I want to explain my reason, why I want to buy only such a map, I should say something like that,too.
Now I'm wondering, in which case the area(alue) should be...
Kartalla näkyy koko Helsinki, ei vain turisti-alue.
but
Kartasta näkee koko Helsingin, ei vain turisti-aluetta, because it is an object in a negative sentence?!
Please give me some hints!


----------

